# White Horse



## John Mount (Aug 22, 2022)

A bottle very similar to this has been posted here before but there wasnt much discussion and this ones a bit different so id like to post it and ask for info. It appears to be an early machine made White Horse whiskey but without the horse and the only embossing is on the bottom. No date codes but there is an I or a 1. And the cap on it, which wont come off, i have never seen before. Some kind of soft metal with a milk glass or ceramic type center and a cork? Any thoughts? Thanks as always!


----------



## Len (Aug 22, 2022)

Nice find. The cap is real interesting. Must admit I don't have one of these. Maybe a transitional tech combo from the 1930s-'40s?


----------



## John Mount (Aug 22, 2022)

the SHA page on closures has a picture of a bottle from the early 20th century that has a foil wrap around the cork. Its not the same as this but has a similar look.  My bottle is definitely not a foil wrap, its solid metal of some kind, and has that ceramic-like inner layer and a narrow cork. So its different but similar. A transitional closure certainly seems plausible.


----------



## John Mount (Aug 22, 2022)

I'd like to get the cap off so I can clean the inside of the bottle a bit, although it's not bad at all. Its not budging so I'd have to really work at it. I'm guessing its probably best to just leave it alone?


----------



## Len (Aug 22, 2022)

Hi John,
I wouldn't force anything at this point. (That ceramic could be fragile.)  Wait a bit and see what the club experts have to say. --I had a thought. Maybe the White Horse bottle was a stand-in for a scientific container experiment. Replace the cork with a hollow glass flow tube. Just a thought at this early am hour that I'm "letting go." --Didn't want to say it might make a great whiskey pourer.


----------



## John Mount (Aug 23, 2022)

Len said:


> Hi John,
> I wouldn't force anything at this point. (That ceramic could be fragile.)  Wait a bit and see what the club experts have to say. --I had a thought. Maybe the White horse bottle was a stand-in for a scientific container experiment. Replace the cork with a hollow glass flow tube. Just a thought at this early am hour that I'm "letting go." --Didn't want to say it might make a great whiskey pourer.


oh really cool idea!


----------



## Digger 57 (Aug 23, 2022)

John Mount said:


> A bottle very similar to this has been posted here before but there wasnt much discussion and this ones a bit different so id like to post it and ask for info. It appears to be an early machine made White Horse whiskey but without the horse and the only embossing is on the bottom. No date codes but there is an I or a 1. And the cap on it, which wont come off, i have never seen before. Some kind of soft metal with a milk glass or ceramic type center and a cork? Any thoughts? Thanks as always!


I agree with Len it's a pour  
Spout. Nice find .


----------



## Harry Pristis (Aug 23, 2022)

*This may be a back-bar bottle with an opening for the insertion of a drink dispenser.  That doesn't explain why the cork seems to be in place.  Dunno what else it could be.  *


----------



## John Mount (Aug 23, 2022)

Harry Pristis said:


> *This may be a back-bar bottle with an opening for the insertion of a drink dispenser.  That doesn't explain why the cork seems to be in place.  Dunno what else it could be.  *


Maybe the bottle got retired from its pouring job so someone replaced the flow tube with cork


----------



## GRACE ABOUND (Aug 23, 2022)

Hello John ; There Is One On Google For 80 Dollars .Under antique or vintage White Horse  Whiskey Bottle But It Has No Photo From The Top down .


----------



## John Mount (Aug 23, 2022)

Ok ill take a look thanks. Is there a specific website?


----------



## John Mount (Aug 23, 2022)

Digger 57 said:


> I agree with Len it's a pour
> Spout. Nice find .


thanks!


----------



## Len (Aug 23, 2022)

"If only these antique found bottles": A) came with a barcode  B) came with a imbedded chip  C) could talk  D) teach us to telepathically communicate 
                                                            E) both A+ D   F) would stop exaggerating their own re-sale values  G) were not so broken they went to counseling
                                                            H) none of these  I) think John could fly an F-16 when he goes to work


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 23, 2022)

I've seen a few of these before, never with the cork like that though.  I suspect the cork was a later addition but not certain.  I don't think the metal part is supposed to come off.


----------



## John Mount (Aug 23, 2022)

CanadianBottles said:


> I've seen a few of these before, never with the cork like that though.  I suspect the cork was a later addition but not certain.  I don't think the metal part is supposed to come off.


Oh ok so maybe the bottles left the factory that way but without the cork..interesting


----------



## John Mount (Aug 23, 2022)

John Mount said:


> Oh ok so maybe the bottles left the factory that way but without the cork..interesting


So they are purpose made for pouring at bars then?


----------



## east texas terry (Aug 24, 2022)

GRACE ABOUND said:


> Hello John ; There Is One On Google For 80 Dollars .Under antique or vintage White Horse  Whiskey Bottle But It Has No Photo From The Top down .


I have 2 different White Horse bottles with the horse on them


----------



## John Mount (Aug 24, 2022)

east texas terry said:


> I have 2 different White Horse bottles with the horse on them


I have one in clear glass with the horse


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Aug 28, 2022)

John Mount said:


> A bottle very similar to this has been posted here before but there wasnt much discussion and this ones a bit different so id like to post it and ask for info. It appears to be an early machine made White Horse whiskey but without the horse and the only embossing is on the bottom. No date codes but there is an I or a 1. And the cap on it, which wont come off, i have never seen before. Some kind of soft metal with a milk glass or ceramic type center and a cork? Any thoughts? Thanks as always!


The cap on that whiskey was specifically made for pouring measured shots.


----------



## sandchip (Aug 29, 2022)

Probably way off here, but the cork makes me think of some conversion for use with a syringe?


----------



## John Mount (Aug 29, 2022)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> The cap on that whiskey was specifically made for pouring measured shots





PlaneDiggerCam said:


> The cap on that whiskey was specifically made for pouring measured shots.


----------



## John Mount (Aug 29, 2022)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> The cap on that whiskey was specifically made for pouring measured shots.


Thank you! Im curious then, is there a specific name for it? And was it put on there by the glass maker or is it an after market type thing, added later by the bar (or individual). I'm wondering whether it can come off to clean the inside of the bottle, or if its made to stay that way.  Thank you very much for your help!

John


----------



## Len (Aug 29, 2022)

SandChip et al,

Gives a whole new meaning to "Trust me. I'm a doctor."


----------



## Sodasandbeers (Sep 2, 2022)

Some of these closures were to prevent the refilling of the bottles.  There were a number of patents around the turn of the Century.  Essentially ensuring one time use.


----------



## John Mount (Sep 2, 2022)

Sodasandbeers said:


> Some of these closures were to prevent the refilling of the bottles.  There were a number of patents around the turn of the Century.  Essentially ensuring one time use.


interesting. might explain the cork, and why the bottle is in such good shape. not a lot of use.


----------

